
October surprise - Nuance
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/October_surprise
======
symplee
How can we avoid the disproportionate influence of late information?

What if we allowed people to voluntarily "lock in" their votes anytime after
the party candidates are chosen? These early votes could only be changed at
some cost, which would rise the closer to election day. No idea what that
"cost" would be, as it would be preferable to have it affect everyone evenly.

